# Frage zu &quot;Anti Blacklisting Tools&quot;



## Jonny83 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hab gelesen, dass es sogenannte "Anti Blacklisting Tools" gibt, die Spielen das vorhanden sein von Programmen wie Clone CD oder Daemon Tools verbergen können.

*Sind solche Programme legal?* 

Die Programme ändern ja nichts am Spiel, sondern verbergen dem Spiel lediglich die auf dem PC installierten Programme. Mich nervt es nämlich, dass viele Spiele eben wegen CloneCD o.ä. nicht so einfach funktionieren.


----------



## Intel-Killer (2. Dezember 2005)

Wie du schon gesagt hast : Sie verändern nichts am Spiel selber , also legal .
Aber ich glaube du kannst das Spiel auch beliebig modifizieren , wenn du es dir rechtmäßig erworben hast .


----------



## Piccolo676 (2. Dezember 2005)

Intel-Killer am 02.12.2005 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du schon gesagt hast : Sie verändern nichts am Spiel selber , also legal .
> Aber ich glaube du kannst das Spiel auch beliebig modifizieren , wenn du es dir rechtmäßig erworben hast .



nur solang du nichts am code des spiels änderst. sachen, die im spiel enthalten sind darfst du natürlich freischalten, wenn diese versionsbedingt deaktiviert sind, blut und ähnliches. cracks z.b. sind illegal, da sie in den code eingreifen usn das is verboten.


----------



## HanFred (2. Dezember 2005)

diese art von kopierschutz funktioniert auch mit immer mehr laufwerken nicht mehr. mir gefällt es ganz und gar nicht, was da abläuft. man wird teilweise genötigt, legale software zu deinstallieren (gibt so EINEN kopierschutz, da bin ich nicht drum rum gekommen: ProtectCD :würg: ) und es bringt NICHTS. es ist völlig sinnlos, ein katz und maus spiel mit den crackern. hier ne neue version, da ne neue version. die cracker sind dabei recht schnell, zwei tage brauchen die vielleicht.
und dafür gibt ein publisher geld aus...  
das spezielle an diesen anti blacklisting tools ist ja auch, dass man gar keine cracks mehr braucht damit. hmm... *lol*


----------



## Jonny83 (3. Dezember 2005)

Danke für euere Antworten - das klingt ja schon mal nett 

Nutzt von euch jemand solche Tools? Hab bisher hauptsächlich des "Anti-Blaxx" gefunden - wobei mir da die Bedienung nicht so wirklich zusagt (aber es funktioniert). Die meisten anderen Tools funktionieren meist nur mit einen einzigen Kopierschutzmechanismus. Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps in der Richtung?


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

für Securom gibt's noch sr7.stop und für safedisc den sd4hide. aber ich habe nuicht wirklich erfahrung mit den tools, habe nur einige versucht, weil mich der kopierschutz von Ankh genervt hat, aber dem war nicht beizukommen, mit AntiBlaxx auch nicht.


----------



## iam-cool (3. Dezember 2005)

Virtual-cd-hide ist gut, aus faulheit hab ich Images angelegt von Games die ich häufig Online zocke. Doppelklick und Image einbinden geht einfach viel schneller als CD raus und wieder rein kramen - der Lebensdauer der Laufwerke kommts auch zu gute^^


Das Programm macht nichts anderes als die Virtuellen Laufwerke zu verstecken so das ein Image als Original erkannt wird. Da es keine änderung am Code des Games selbst vornimmt solte es legal sein. 

Edit:

A-Ray solte auch auf keiner Festplatte fehlen, der lmho beste Kopierschutz scanner, so kann man zb sicherstellen das man sich nicht unwissentlich ein Game mit Starforce Müll installiert - A-Ray erkennt jeden KS


----------

